# top loading boxes, blister packs



## EVAVIGIL

¡Hola! ¿Alguien sabe qué son "top loading boxes" y blister packs en castellano?  
El contexto es envases varios.
¡Gracias mil!


----------



## Sandra

Blister packs - ¿te refieres a la tiritas que nos ponemos en las ampollas?, de ser así *Curitas*... o al menos así les decimos en México.

top loading boxes - Esta si no sé. ¿Sabes si es un tipo de caja en especial? ¿O serán las cajas que deben colocarse encima de las demás para su transportación?


----------



## EVAVIGIL

No, blister es un tipo de envase plástico en el que se ponen, por ejemplo, los juguetes. Es un cartón, y esto va por encima, con la forma del juguete.
Top loading box debe de ser un tipo de caja, ¿tal vez que se cargue / abra por la parte superior?
¿Alguien sabe... please?
EVA.


----------



## lauranazario

A ver si te sirve...
blister packs =sobres/bolsos/empaques acojinados

Saludos,
LN


----------



## Sandra

EVAVIGIL said:
			
		

> No, blister es un tipo de envase plástico en el que se ponen, por ejemplo, los juguetes. Es un cartón, y esto va por encima, con la forma del juguete.
> Top loading box debe de ser un tipo de caja, ¿tal vez que se cargue / abra por la parte superior?
> ¿Alguien sabe... please?
> EVA.



Upps, estaba un poco errada...sorry


----------



## EVAVIGIL

¿Y donde vienen las pastillas, por ejemplo?
EVA.


----------



## EVAVIGIL

He consultado, y parece que aquí en España también les dicen "blisters".
Muchas gracias, Sandra y Lauranazario, por vuestra ayuda.
Como siempre, ¡siempre listas!
Saluditos.
EVA.


----------



## lauranazario

EVAVIGIL said:
			
		

> ¿Y donde vienen las pastillas, por ejemplo?
> EVA.



Te refieres a los empaques planos que son de plástico por el frente y de papel de aluminio por el dorso... que empujas el plástico del frente y la pastilla perfora el aluminio de atrás y cae en tu mano???? Confirma, por favor.

Rayos.... eso sí que no tengo idea de cómo traducirlo. Imagino que al igual que en España, por acá se le diga "blister packs".

Saludos,
LN


----------



## Sandra

Aparte de que veo que muchos conservan el término en inglés, también encontré:

Caja de Mica en PVC 
Caja en envase de burbuja (tipo blister pack)
PELICULAS DE PVC RIGIDO / BLISTER PACK


----------



## moira

Aqui vendemos un tipo de producto que envasamos en blister, y pueden colgarse directamente en los lineales de los supermercados. Eso es un blister pack, para mi


----------



## EVAVIGIL

Nuevamente, muchas gracias a las tres.
Parece que sí, que se conserva el inglés "blister", exactamente como lo describe lauranazario.
¿De "top loading boxes" nada de nada?
EVA.


----------



## EVAVIGIL

¡Hola a todos!  
El viernes no supe incluir esta imagen; así que aquí va:







Creo que no hay traducción al castellano; se utiliza "blister".

Nuevamente, muchas gracias a todos.   

EVA.


----------



## EVAVIGIL

He resuelto estas dudas, y lo comparto con vosotros:

-Blister no se traduce; lo dejé como "envase tipo blister".

Y "top loading boxes" o "top boxes" son cajas con apertura por la parte superior.

Todo esto en el fascinante mundo de la industria farmacéutica...  

Gracias a todos los que "pensaron" conmigo...  

Saluditos.

EVA.


----------

